# '86 5000 turbo quattro starting issue, code 2112



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

I bought an 86 5ktq a year ago to harvest the engine from to put in my '84 4kq along with a megasquirt. I first wanted to get it to start with the old MAC11B since I will be using it for ignition (for now).

When I first tried to start it I noticed it would crank but I did not hear the fuel pump at all and had no fuel. I wired the fuel pump directly and it still wouldn't start, found out I had no spark! Finally I found a site that told me how to retrieve the error codes and to do an output test. I hooked everything back up and did an output test, the fuel pump works fine as do other things in the test. I didn't hear any audible clicking from the Cold Start Valve, also I'm not sure what it is, I think I'm confusing it with the Idle Stabilizer Valve (which hummed constantly with the key 'on'). I also did not hear any output from the Carbon Canistor Valve (any idea where this is?). 

Finally I tried cranking for 5 seconds and was able to pull error code 2112. When trying right after I could not replicate this, so I'm not sure if it's really an error or a fluke. Basically I'm having the above problems like it won't want to even try to start (not supplying fuel or spark) and if the ECU sensed no crank sensor I could see it responding thusly. 

I had no idea what this error code meant, the only response google could find was your thread which had no following posts.
Any thoughts? Thanks all.


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: '86 5000 turbo quattro starting issue, code 2112 (itjstagame)*

Also, according to the fuse box top, there are two fuses for Ignition Timing in slots 24 and 28, which 'should' be the sideways fuses next to the row of fuses. I do not even have contacts to these spots. I do have the contacts for the seat memory and the sunroof, so I know I'm looking at the right place.
I found what I think is the sensor (crank sensor) kind of right below the master cylinder on the bellhousing. I haven't checked if there's power coming to it or tried to test the sensor. Any ideas what kind of ohms I should read across the sensor (there's 3 wires).
I mean I guess it makes sense the computer is not even trying if it has no crank position sensor, it does have the 60-2 distributor sender, so I'm not really sure why it needs this, can I 'fake' it out to think it's there?


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: '86 5000 turbo quattro starting issue, code 2112 (itjstagame)*

In case someone searches in the future, since I haven't gotten any responses at all...
I found this site http://www.findarticles.com/p/...print Sounds like exactly what I need, I will update after I give it a try.


----------

